# young male tegu pics??



## reptastic (Oct 25, 2009)

i was wondering if someone who has a male tegu could post pics of them when they were younger im asking because i want to compare them with my tegu nero who i believe is a male he has some jowls i cant really tell if he has spurs i do see two scales that appear larger than the rest but im not 100% positive yet but his is longer and kinda narrower than most of the tegus ive seen on here that are close in age with him he is currently 31-32" and almost 4 mos.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

It's kind off hard to tell at that age if it's a male or female.Can you feel any beads one on each side off the vent ? males also have a bit off a wider head than females do.


----------



## cabral (Oct 26, 2009)

i think my tegu is older, maybe 2-3 months older, and she is 34 inches as well, u have a fast growing tegu there, mine is a male 97% shure she is a female.


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 26, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my male tegu at ~ 30" .. 











Those are the best pictures I have of him where you can actually see his jowls at that age. Also an above view so you can see the width of his head. By the time he was that big I could feel the beads on the side of the vent. You should try looking, and see if you can find them.

hope it helps.


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine is young, but looks all grown up. He's a little over a year, so I am not sure if his pictures would even help because of how grown he looks. His jowls are very prominent.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 26, 2009)

_Here's a couple of my boy Dino at about that age (avatar also) he actually got his spurs way before his jowls became even slightly prominent.












_


----------



## reid (Oct 26, 2009)

This is my 6month old male, hes cage looks horrible cause i was re-doing it!



He needs a bath aswell.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks guys i noticed that all of them have longer necks wonder if that is a male thing also i dont feel the spurs but i think i see them forming


----------

